# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Luke The Leuc

## tonyball

Here is another image of one of my leucs lounging around

----------


## Heather

Adorable!  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Happy Frog

Nice frog.  D. Leucomelas are my favorite.  They were my first dart frog and I will always have at least three or four of them.

How many others do you have?

----------



----------


## tonyball

> Nice frog.  D. Leucomelas are my favorite.  They were my first dart frog and I will always have at least three or four of them.
> 
> How many others do you have?


 Thanks for stopping in and having a look, I currently have only 2 Leucomelas but I do have several other species of darts and that number is somewhere between 75 to 100 frogs and froglets :Smile:

----------


## bill

Very cool. Love leucs!!

----------



----------


## tonyball

just wanted to update this thread and say I currently have 6 adult leucs and 1 froglet, but Im trading my 4 galacts and 2 auratus and 2 Bakhuis for 10 more Leucs next week, cant wait, I really like the Leucs

----------


## Lynn

> just wanted to update this thread and say I currently have 6 adult leucs and 1 froglet, but Im trading my 4 galacts and 2 auratus and 2 Bakhuis for 10 more Leucs next week, cant wait, I really like the Leucs


Gosh , Tony 
I wish you lived closer.
Mine have become quite comfortable and proficient at procreating   :Smile: 

They ,very recently, decided they were ready
In the past month:
5 tads out of the enclosure
5 eggs developing , nicely - out of the enclosure
more eggs in the enclosure - found today .....sigh

I have 2 females ( 3 males ) .............eggs disappear quickly   :Frown:  if I don't move them 
Oh those beastly girls!!!!!

I never knew......... that ...this is what happens when you mix sexes   :Big Grin: 

BTW---- someday --- hopefully a long time from now --- I will move my leucs to one of my  36"H  exos
They LOVE to climb.

----------



----------


## tonyball

That's awesome! I hope this new group produces better than the current group I have, seems to me that I read somewhere Leucs are season breeders and based on what you say about eggs disappearing I probably need to check the huts more often 







> Gosh , Tony 
> I wish you lived closer.
> Mine have become quite comfortable and proficient at procreating  
> 
> They ,very recently, decided they were ready
> In the past month:
> 5 tads out of the enclosure
> 5 eggs developing , nicely - out of the enclosure
> more eggs in the enclosure - found today .....sigh
> ...

----------


## Happy Frog

It's funny you updating and what you've said in your post...

I myself am building up what I call a super colony of standard, nominant Leucs.  This colony will be for my own personal enjoyment and any offspring will stay with me.  What I'm doing is buying 2-3 frogs from different breeders/lines, maybe 4-5, and have them all together in a large enclosure.  I already have the aquarium.  It's a 210 gallon and the dimensions are roughly 72x24x29.  I've had this aquarium for several months and have been trying to decide what to do with it.  I actually took the aquarium from someone to pay off his debt to me when I used to raise African Cichlids.  I used to barter quite a bit and I'm still trying to squeeze my money out of some of these guys. :Mad: 

It's going to be a daunting task trying to set the whole thing up but I'm going to do it.  My biggest problem is constructing the background.  I'm not really good at it.

I'm not sure when I'm going to start but I'll keep you posted if and when I begin it.

----------


## tonyball

that sounds like its gonna be an interesting project for sure, definitely keep me posted





> It's funny you updating and what you've said in your post...
> 
> I myself am building up what I call a super colony of standard, nominant Leucs.  This colony will be for my own personal enjoyment and any offspring will stay with me.  What I'm doing is buying 2-3 frogs from different breeders/lines, maybe 4-5, and have them all together in a large enclosure.  I already have the aquarium.  It's a 210 gallon and the dimensions are roughly 72x24x29.  I've had this aquarium for several months and have been trying to decide what to do with it.  I actually took the aquarium from someone to pay off his debt to me when I used to raise African Cichlids.  I used to barter quite a bit and I'm still trying to squeeze my money out of some of these guys.
> 
> It's going to be a daunting task trying to set the whole thing up but I'm going to do it.  My biggest problem is constructing the background.  I'm not really good at it.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm going to start but I'll keep you posted if and when I begin it.

----------


## Happy Frog

> that sounds like its gonna be an interesting project for sure, definitely keep me posted


I'm trying to research the best way to construct a vivarium this size so that it will last a long time.  I'm also trying to figure out the optimal amount of D. leucomela to put in it.  I'm thinking eight Leucs may be the best amount.  I have a trio(1 female and 2 males) in a 18x18x24 Exo Terra.  Four of those Exo Terras  will fit into the 210 gallon, but I don't think 12 Leucs would be a good amount in a six foot long vivarium no matter the depth or height.  

So you'll have about sixteen Leucs.  What are your plans for them?  Are you going to set-up multiple vivariums for them?

----------


## Lynn

Hi Tony and Bryan,
Do your leucs like bean beetles?
Mine do not. They are a little afraid of them.
The other darts love them but not the leucs?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## tonyball

> Hi Tony and Bryan,
> Do your leucs like bean beetles?
> Mine do not. They are a little afraid of them.
> The other darts love them but not the leucs?


  Hello, I actually have not tried them with any of my frogs thus far

----------


## tonyball

> I'm trying to research the best way to construct a vivarium this size so that it will last a long time.  I'm also trying to figure out the optimal amount of D. leucomela to put in it.  I'm thinking eight Leucs may be the best amount.  I have sa trio(1 female and 2 males) in a 18x18x24 Exo Terra.  Four of those Exo Terras  will fit into the 210 gallon, but I don't think 12 Leucs would be a good amount in a six foot long vivarium no matter the depth or height.  
> 
> So you'll have about sixteen Leucs.  What are your plans for them?  Are you going to set-up multiple vivariums for them?


for now I am placing the 9 new leucs n an 18x18x24 Exoterra temporarily until I am on vacation at the end of next week then I wil redo a couple tanks and split them up then. I also got 4 great looking PowderBlues today with the Leucs which are really nice as well

----------

